# dogs for sale



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I don't know if anyone is interested or knows someone who is, my Sister in Law is selling her 2 ****zues they are around 10-12 months old lovely pups, she wants £550 for them both and wants them to stay together, 1 boy & 1 girl. If anyone is interested pm me for her phone number.

Anne


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*dogs*

any pics? pls


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I haven't got any pics but I will ring Sylvia later to see if she has any the problem could be posting them on here if they are not digital, I will try though


Anne


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have just managed to get hold of my sister in law for the pics and the 2 dogs have now been sold, She had to let them go for health reasons, 

Thenks

Anne


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Theirs or hers? Whatever the case I wish them luck and better health.


----------

